# my IP does not point to my Domain



## silver1410 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have windows Vista
I have my own Domain
I own the name etc
I have hosting
I cannot access my own Domain unless I go through the temporary access point given to me by my new Hosting Company but everyone else can. I would accept this as propagating if it were not for the fact my members can get it.

okay

A few nights ago our Forum went down. We knew immediately what was wrong. It was that time of the month and the person/company who hosts us hadn't paid the bill.

We haven't been able to contact them in months and knew it was coming.

We had to sign up with new hosts which should have been very simple.

Every time I hit on our link www. ------------- .com I get "address not found", but my members are having no problems LOL

So I asked our Hosting Support team and they ran a few tests and concluded that my IP does not point to my Domain.

I am with GO Malta, so I called them and we did ping and tracert to no avail. Why all of a sudden when I have been accessing the Forum via my connection with them would it all of a sudden stop.

So There's one problem.

The next problem is:

When I use my temp access, I get into the Forum but half of it is missing. No smileys no Gallery, no chat, no avatars, so much missing. All the themes we created and added....... GONE Banners....... GONE

Do I have to start again? Why would our files not carry over to our new hosting?



3 nights without sleep trying to solve all of this has made me a very cranky femme, so I would appreciate any help that s available here as I am at a loss as to where to go to now.

regards

silver1410


----------



## ITSupportXP (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi there. Sorry to hear you are having problems with your forum. Are you having problems since you moved to your new host?

Did you transfer your domain to your new hosting company or just point your domain to their name servers to? There is normally delay whilst your domain is transfered up to 48hrs.

If you are finding your host un-helpful with a lot of downtime I would highly recommend you move to a better host. Backup all your files & databases now just in case things get worse...


----------



## silver1410 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the reply.

We were alerted to the problem when so many people were getting "address not found" and no members could get onto the Forum.

We found a new hosting company in the UK and signed up with them and they sent us the nameservers etc, temp control panel access url, temp forum access url, then we added all the files etc through the new Cpanel. Half of the Forum is missing as in images.

Now my members can access the site, well most of them, and I had a member in the Netherlands access through the normal channels last night and she got in to, but I still get "address not found" here in Malta and my other Administrator in the Sates gets the same error "address not found" It's driving me nuts.

I didn't point anything as I know I just trusted in the Host Company but they say that my ISP is not resolving my Domain and I have absolutely no idea how to resolve this. I have specified this afternoon the DNS instead of acquiring, but that hasn't worked either.

Now I know they said it could be 24-72 hours to propagate but a) why would my members get in on our URL but I have to use the temp URL?


----------



## silver1410 (Jan 8, 2009)

I should just add that when I ping www.------.com I get:

ping request could not find host

and tracert:

unable to resolve target system name


----------



## silver1410 (Jan 8, 2009)

and more, I ran a test at intoDNS:

Different subnets WARNING: Not all of your nameservers are in different subnets

Different autonomous systems WARNING: Single point of failure

Under SOA

SOA EXPIRE Your SOA EXPIRE number is: *3600000*. That is NOT OK

under MX:

Reverse MX A records (PTR) ERROR: No reverse DNS (PTR) entries. The problem MX records are: 
*60.111.48.92.in-addr.arpa* -> *no reverse (PTR) detected*
You should contact your ISP and ask him to add a PTR record for your ips

WWW







WWW A Record ERROR: I could not get any A records for www...............com!

(I only do a cache request, if you recently added a WWW A record, it might not show up here.)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like the DNS records for your domain are screwed up and nothing will work reliably until you get that resolved.

First, contact your new hosting service and have them confirm the correct IP address is defined in their DNS. Then, make sure you have the correct DNS addresses to use (primary, secondary, and possibly tertiary) for the new hosting service and make sure those DNS addresses are properly registered with your registrar.

If you had to change any DNS addresses at the registrar, allow 48 hrs or so for that change to propagate and reliable IP address resolution should start working. Then, you can see what's up with the site.

Peace...


----------



## silver1410 (Jan 8, 2009)

Morning Tom and thank you for your reply. I think I have managed to sort out all the DNS stuff and I now have almost everything back in place. I can also access the actual URL too which is a bonus.

What I can't understand is why we have lost all of our images in the transfer of hosts and a whole lot of programs/downloads/packages. They are all in the cpanel I can see them but they are just not showing up on the Forum.

Any idea?

anyone?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Are they in the exact same locations as before? Can you post a link to the site so we can see what kinds of things are not showing up? If you look at the web server error log, it will probably tell you which files can't be found or accessed which should shed some light on what needs to be changed.

Peace...


----------

